# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Tricky Fence Location

## JukeBox

Hi all, 
Seeking some advice: need a small fence to cover the drop from a split level (trying to prevent kids riding bicycle over the ledge!), Mrs is very keen on a glass fence. At this stage would only want the panels to go as far as the steps, no door.  
I think having to put three or four poles in such a short distance will be too crowded, thinking the fully frameless approach that uses spigots.  
1) I'm worried about attaching the spigots into the rockwall only - having seen some of these constructed, I'm not sure it is the best option
2) have half the spigot attached to the rockwall, and the other half attached to the concrete (seems more sound). But would mean I need to then anchor some threaded rod into the ground as the concrete does not run the entire length.
3) attach the spigots only to the concrete and anchor them into the ground (no rockwall mounting). But this would mean the fence line would not line up with the house and preturde too far from the rockwall. 
4) Try something else?   
Would appreciate any ideas. 
Thanks

----------


## Marc

if barbed wire with two star pickets is not suitable I would call a glass balustrade mob. They will give you best advise since they will have to install it.
If you are thinking in doing it yourself ... I would say don't

----------


## notvery

Marc
Cant do star pickets and barbed wire. you are just encouraging Steve McQueen style stunts! there will be a balance bike hanging from that barbed wire with the wheel slowly spinning in no time! 
If your not going to secure the step section sounds like your in trouble anyway wouldnt having a bit of a fence there just encourage climbing around the fence over the drop and falling from that height anyway ok so they wont be on the bike but you might be stopping one issue and creating another?  
maybe build a small retaining wall a bit further down the garden and fill the area with sponge or them play balls... best parent EVER if you do that.

----------


## Marc

No barbed wire? Bummer  :Annoyed:  
This one perhaps?

----------


## toooldforthis

what about extend the stone wall up a course or two?

----------


## JukeBox

Thanks folks, as much as I want to start training the next Evel Knievel - I will continue to seek some advice from the pros. A few that I have contacted already have not been intersted in the job; or want to put three posts in such a small space.  
notvery: do like the idea of the ball pit. 
toooldforthis: I did consider that, but still think that would encourage jumping off the ledge.

----------


## SabreOne

Can you post a photo giving perspective from top of wall to the house. With this I suspect you could go from the inside face of the brick wall across to the steps, and not on the wall.

----------

